# Nacho's Mum and Dad



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thought I'd show you Nacho's mummy and daddy. Managed to find some pics of them.

Mummy is Ochre - Orange Roan Cocker
Daddy is Rusty - a red miniature poodle. (I think I said toy in some last posts - I am blonde!)



















He's definitely got his daddy in him too!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

D'aw! So cute  Rusty has such beautiful fur, I want to hug him so much


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous - neither wonder Nacho is such a beautiful boy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep .. lovely parents ...... Loving Dads colouring xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful - all three of them


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How lovely! Gorgeous dogs, no wonder Nacho is a cutie!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow what gorgeous parents! Loving dad,he looks just like a cockapoo! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute ,yes i thought the dad was a cockapoo had to look twice


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh what gorgeous looking parents - no wonder hes such a sweety!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow Look at mum's eyes...melt your heart!
and dad is just a little Teddy! Nacho has some good genes!


----------

